# Multi-vitamin drops for newborn?



## twins+1 (Mar 8, 2009)

I am exclusively breastfeeding our new baby (he is 1 wk old) and our pedi suggested adding multivitamin drops for him. I gave him 1/2 ml and he spit-up about 10 min later. He has not been a spitter thus far, and I remember our twins spitting up vitamin drops when they were babies too (and I stopped the drops when my twins were babies). So, I am beginning to think its too much for some newborn's tummy's?
Also, I read that its not really necessary to give him drops if he is breastfed and I am taking vitamins (and I also take a DHA supplement).
Anyone else have a newborn not tolerate vitamin drops? Should I even keep attempting? I'm pretty much settled not to give him the drops anymore as he seems perfectly healthy.
Thanks!


----------



## Demeter_shima (May 16, 2007)

JMO here...but DON'T GIVE HIM THE DROPS!

If you have a main stream pedi...this is pretty typical.
Mine is relatively holistic...and she perscribed one in the winter months...without flouride (VERY important) and I only gave it to him when we stayed inside for a few days.

I know a lot of naturalistic families who skip the drops because it's not necessary if you get propper nutrition and you bring your baby out in the sunshine a few times a week.

Your better off taking the vitimin yourself! he'll get what he needs from you.

PS: my ds' pediatrician did suggest maternal acidopholis...take a live culture (billions in a dose). It has shown many benifits to nursing babies...and it's good for you too.


----------



## kiara7 (Feb 14, 2008)

:

No need for a multi-vitamin for a bf baby. Too much of certain vitamins can do harm. And no chemical creation is better than what your body makes.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

I totally agree. I would not give vitamin drops to a newborn unless they had a specific health condition that warranted it.


----------



## bright-midnight (Mar 26, 2007)

Our ped recommended we give them to our DD when she was a baby, but we never did. I didn't see a reason to give her anything when she was getting my milk exclusively.


----------



## evening start (Jun 2, 2008)

We haven't seen our actual pediatrician yet, but the NP recommended we start him on vitamins, so I tried them for several days (I had read elsewhere that vitamin D IS necessary for breastfeeding babes). He had a real problem with them too -- spitting up copious amounts of bright yellow spit up after getting the vitamins. After several days I decided that he wasn't keeping enough of the vitamins down and he was loosing too much milk in the process to be worth it, so I've stopped giving him the vitamins. He still spits up somtimes, but never so much at once. I am taking a 1000 iu vitamin D supplement as well as fish oil, and I figure he will be fine. I will talk to the actual pediatrician at his next appointment, but I don't forsee restarting the vitamins (if there is a real worry, I'll have them test his levels when they do the lead test -- but I think he should be fine). HTH


----------



## twins+1 (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for the opinions! I think we'll stop.


----------



## pers (Jun 29, 2005)

I would not give a multivitamin without specific medical need.

I do give vitamin D. I use Baby Ddrops from Carlson labs. Instead of a big dropper full, it is one teeny tiny, virtually tastless drop that you can put on your nipple so the baby gets it when he/she nurses (or on a pacifier for those who prefer, or in food or drink for older babies). If you decide to go that route, just make sure you get the baby ones instead of the ones with the adult dosage.


----------



## mckittre (Jan 15, 2009)

I do the babyD vitamin D drops too, but nothing else. (but I live at high latitude - it may not be necessary for all)


----------



## twins+1 (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pers* 
I would not give a multivitamin without specific medical need.

I do give vitamin D. I use Baby Ddrops from Carlson labs. Instead of a big dropper full, it is one teeny tiny, virtually tastless drop that you can put on your nipple so the baby gets it when he/she nurses (or on a pacifier for those who prefer, or in food or drink for older babies). If you decide to go that route, just make sure you get the baby ones instead of the ones with the adult dosage.

Thanks! I will look into that. WE live in WIsconsin and it is summer, but I'm sure it couldn't hurt?


----------



## LDSmomma (May 11, 2009)

From what I understand, vitamins do translate through breastmilk, except for Vit D. I give DS Vit D drops (Just D vitamins from Sunlightvitamins.com - I also found some others at the local health food store that has a dosage of just one drop instead of 1 mg), in addition to making sure he gets plenty of sunlight, as the more vit d the better, in my research & opinion.


----------



## kiara7 (Feb 14, 2008)

Vitamin D does transfer through bmilk. I supplement myself daily with Carlson DDrops.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Not for a newborn! I'd say revisit this after the 6 month mark, but newborns need NOTHING but mama's milk. As long as you are eating well and/or making sure you are taking your vitamins, baby will get everything he needs. Please don't give the drops now!


----------



## violets8 (Mar 9, 2008)

we tried the vitamins when Orion was a month old and he spit up everywhere. We tried again at 16 weeks by mixing them with organic baby apple or pear sauce and he has taken them ever since. Orion is 8 months old now and still nursing like a champ. We are also doing blw with him. I would wait on teh vitamins. I do think they are too much for newborns.


----------

